# don't let me down



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

OK...I'll play....with a "bring" instead of a "let".


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

All 3 are classics.......


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I win


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I win


This is what I expected when I clicked the thread link.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess this thread is telling of ages. I just dont see how you won over Band-Maid or Sister............


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


>


DUDE

Terrible
Terrible
Terrible


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Perhaps you'd prefer Perry Como or Glen Miller...........


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Accept2 said:


> I guess this thread is telling of ages. I just dont see how you won over Band-Maid or Sister............


I'm too young for hair metal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I'm too young for hair metal.


I was there ............... believe me, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I was there ............... believe me, you didn't miss anything.


Unless if you owned stock in VO5 hairspray. lol.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldnt call Sister a hair metal band, they seemed to be making fun of it with their look. Their songs also didnt seem to fit the hair metal vein either. Kind of like Ramones and punk. They are kinda sorta maybe............


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Accept2 said:


> They are kinda sorta maybe............


...............awful. One of the worst bands from an era of pretty bad bands, IMO. Maybe they were parody, but I was laughing at them, not with them.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I win


in a sense you actually did. i purposely didn't post that one because i knew someone else might.



Accept2 said:


> Perhaps you'd prefer Perry Como or Glen Miller...........


not everyone has the refined taste and complex understanding of the finer things. it's like being handicapped, only they don't get to have a telethon for that. better just to think "there but for the metal god's grace go i" 



High/Deaf said:


> I was there ............... believe me, you didn't miss anything.


i was there too, and it sounds like you missed quite a bit. 
girls from new jersey with zebra print spandex and huge spiky hair who would do almost anything after a some drinks.
girls wearing funeral clothes and grave make up at the slayer concerts
sabbath & dio together
there era where people learned to appreciate more than just blues licks and trippy lyrics at 4/4
frankie banali at the peak of his energy and abilities
*ratt*
zak wylde when he was still young and not cliche' yet. when his bag of tricks was huge, and the pick squeal was just one of many other things.
the ability to dress like one of the village people as a teenage show of masculinity without having any clue that's gushing with irony.
...and so much more 
not sold in stores. 
order before midnite and take advantage of our free special offer.
operators are standing by


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cboutilier said:


> I win


A classic. I listened to it all.



cheezyridr said:


>


Twisted Sister got 51 seconds....too twisted.
Band-Maid got 24 seconds......too something but not good.
Beat Box got 3 seconds......it seemed like it would just get worse.



Jim DaddyO said:


> OK...I'll play....with a "bring" instead of a "let".


One of my wife's favourite rock & roll songs. We have listened to this many time as we both like it a lot.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> ...............awful. One of the worst bands from an era of pretty bad bands, IMO. Maybe they were parody, but I was laughing at them, not with them.


I never liked them, but holy crap did they rev everyone up when they opened for iron maiden in the mid 80's(?)
Many claimed they stole the show (not musically of course)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Who wins?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Twisted forever.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


>


Forgot about this one


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

like 'em or don't, but twsited sister turned everything on it's head and made it work. they looked at the trends and did everything backwards.

oh, androgeny is popular? we can do that, but we'll do it from your nitemares
guitar acrobatics really make you rock? we'll rock just as hard, with as basic as you can get
the music industry says this is how you make it big? we'll do it an entirely different way, and tell them to shove it.

my main point of this post was to take one lyric idea, and demonstrate the different ways people might use it. we all think of something different when we hear that phrase "don't let me down"
i'd never heard that beatbox thing until 5 min before i posted it. it's not really my thing, but it was different than the other 2, and wasn't the beatles. 
what i initially wanted to do was explore the lyrics in band-maid's "freezer", i thought it was an interesting way of expressing common sentiments about a common dilemma. but youtube doesn't have a studio version of it, so i made this post instead


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was going to post the Cream tune "What a Bringdown", but the video has been removed. What a bringdown!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

In case anyone was wondering where Bowie got the song from  It's on his Pin Ups album btw.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I jammed the Beatles song last night. What a fun guitar tune.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> *i was there too, and it sounds like you missed quite a bit.*
> girls from new jersey with zebra print spandex and huge spiky hair who would do almost anything after a some drinks.
> girls wearing funeral clothes and grave make up at the slayer concerts
> sabbath & dio together
> ...


Are you insinuating I missed some of the 80's. Well, OK, you got me there. 

The best music to come out of 80s was Saga, IMO. Maybe Satch and Vai.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Are you insinuating I missed some of the 80's. Well, OK, you got me there.
> 
> The best music to come out of 80s was Saga, IMO. Maybe Satch and Vai.



saga does have the best keyboard/guitar/piano combination solo ever i ever heard. that's tight as can be


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Who wins?


This one made it 3 seconds.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

davetcan said:


> In case anyone was wondering where Bowie got the song from  It's on his Pin Ups album btw.


I listened to this one. It's good ole' rock & roll compared to whatever you call what Bowie did to it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah baby, this one's groovy 

[video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I listened to this one. It's good ole' rock & roll compared to whatever you call what Bowie did to it.


Well, the first 3 seconds sound pretty similar but you certainly didn't just listen for 3 seconds, did ya? My guess is you're a fan, a YUGE fan, and you know the catalogue front to back. You secretly love him but had to renounce him back in the day to please the people you actually resent in your life. It was a big deal, they came from all over to witness you, no doubt some kind of public shaming and the emotional scars still haven't healed, to this very day when you close your eyes its vivid and clear in your mind. All this pent up hate and animosity you channel into putting on a fake online persona that dislikes Bowie but secretly its like the episode of the Simpsons where they find out Ned is a huge Beatles fan with a basement shrine full of outfits and memorabilia. I feel ya brother, come clean and a weight will be lifted from your shoulders.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

When the new wave era launched, I latched on to this band. Still love em today.

[video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Let's go the other way. Here is a beautiful song.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Let's go the other way. Here is a beautiful song.


Well... in that case here is one, I know you're familiar with it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Freddy King at Grand Funk show


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

leftysg said:


> When the new wave era launched, I latched on to this band. Still love em today.


that's ok, we won't hold it against you


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tal Wilkenfeld on bass!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I was there ............... believe me, you didn't miss anything.


I was there and I don't remember much....thank the dog, I think.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> Perhaps you'd prefer Perry Como or Glen Miller...........






You gotta problem with Glenn Miller.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> in a sense you actually did. i purposely didn't post that one because i knew someone else might.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do remember the groupies.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> in a sense you actually did. i purposely didn't post that one because i knew someone else might.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me the difference between the 70s and the 80s is this song.
if youre from the 80s, you appreciate their take on it and the fun they mustve had dialing it up to 10.
if youre from the 70s you don't know why they bothered when they could have just gotten high and listened to the original.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> for me the difference...]


hahahahaha that's not bad. 
the radio hits they had were...not my thing. 
i've read interviews of that danish guy. it's gotta be hard to make it big, right before the scene completely flipped upside-down. like feeling you had the rug pulled out from under you. 

right now i'm seeing what's left of the sun setting here. the colors and the windows i cleaned recent-ish-ly go well together. that. and it's thursday night, i'm off for the next 3 days, and i'm pretty high and i'm listening to i _speed at night_ from last in line. viv cambell. holy smokes i don't listen to this album often as i should.


----------

